# Birds are the best!



## MistyNothing (Apr 23, 2016)

I love the little sneezes they do :albino:


----------



## Alybun (Dec 21, 2013)

*It is a little cute*

My budgie once sneezed in my mouth... It was Jungle. Of course it was her...


----------



## MistyNothing (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah, sounds unfortunate but the sounds of the sneeze! It warms my frozen heart !


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

sometimes when my budgie sneezes,she has that cute aaaacheeew sound lol.plus she makes this adorable little chirp sound.almost like a chime going off.they do have some funny sounds sometimes lol.blessings :green pied:


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

hehehe they are too cute whatever they are doing. I love the sound my Cloud makes when my eyes are closed and of course pecks my lips or taps on my glasses at the same time till I open my eyes.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

They are quite adorable, aren't they?  We'd love to meet your budgies when you get a chance


----------



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, my little Pollo's taken to cooing lately. He tends to coo when he's with Rumi, his mate, especially when he's being extra affectionate with her. Seriously, he sounds just like a dove or a pigeon when he coos. He only started doing it the past couple of weeks.

I guess the way budgies smell isn't half bad either, but it's like a punch in the face if they're in a room with the door closed :X.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

male budgies have that charming sound when they court with the female budgies or when they sing.lol sometimes I even noticed my female budgie cooing at me when I talked with her.Blessings :green pied:


----------



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

They're so cute, eh? Rumi and Pollo are the cutest couple. He tends to be really clingy and he's so emotionally needy with her. Honestly, I've never seen him away from her for more than a minute or two. Even when she's busy doing her own thing, he'll constantly be talking to her, trying to kiss her, and touching her wings and body with his beak. To be honest, I think he gets on her nerves because he's constantly in her face and touching her, but she has the patience of a saint.

It's obvious Rumi loves him, since she lets him eat the veggies she's tearing apart and lets him gnaw on her favourite shredders. She's very hostile towards anyone who tries to eat the carrot she's shredding, yet she allows Pollo to sit next to her and nibble on it. I dread the day one of them dies. As bad as it sounds, I hope Pollo goes first, as I don't think he'd be able to live without her.

Ahem, umm, enough of the heavy stuff . One of the things about budgies that I find more incredible than loveable is how much they cost. Don't get me wrong, when it comes to their health and happiness, money is literally no object. However, at this rate, I'm pretty sure our vet is going to be able to buy himself a house in Tahiti >_<. I've had to take three different budgies to him in the last two months alone! Lara was eggbound, Samantha had her preen gland rupture or something a couple of weeks ago, and yesterday, I had to take Charlie in because of problems caused by what turned out to be a fairly large cyst on his tummy! Poor guy's still not quite back to his old self, but he's feeling a lot better after Dr. Morris punctured it so it could drain. :001_rolleyes: I'm telling you, everyday's an adventure with rescues and geriatric budgies.


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

I find it very funny when their eyes shrink when they are very excited and happy singing  and the little circles and hopping/running Cloud makes when he is excited to see me and runs towards me bobbing his head


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

aww .how precious.I love being greeted by my budgie as well.Gracie chirps and sings.plus comes to the food cup to chat with me.Blessings and hi cloud sweetie.:albino:


----------

